# How far along? Is my swordtail ready to give birth? How do I know?



## dkem

Very new at aquarium keeping. 
I've had the tank for about 5 weeks now. 

(See attached photos!)

Thanks!


----------



## sq33qs

The one with the long black fin is the male and if the other one is your female( actually seems to be a male by the pic) is not pregnant yet, she would be larger and have a dark spot behind her stomach called a " gravid spot", which is actually the eyes of the fry.

Keep an eye on them, how many swords do you have total?
Also how big is your tank?


This is what a pregnant female should look like.( not my fish btw, it's a link)


----------



## littlefish

your fish is a male, not a female, here you can see the differences between sexes http://freshwater-aquarium-passion.blogspot.com/2010/07/xiphophorus-helleri.html


----------



## dkem

I thought it was a male, but then it looks totally pregnant! Is the 2nd picture not a gravid spot!? Only one swordtail. The two pictures are of the same fish. 

Only a 10 gal: 1 marigold swordtail, 1 black molly, 1 cory cat, 1 silver platy, and 1 red platy


----------



## julem35

That is a male, and if you only have one sword, how was-or could it be- pregnant? If it was a new fish that came that way, I understand, because its happened to me many a time. Have fun fish keeping, it's a real joy!
EDIT And no, the gravid spot will be farther back, that is just a spot. See link, not my fish, got off google http://froeses.com/savannah/DSC_2085.JPG


----------

